

Motivational Blogs. What Are Your Favorites? - angelicah

When you need a bit of a pick me up, some inspiration to get you fired up and motivated, what blogs do you read?
======
crasshopper
Seneca: On the Shortness of Life

[http://www.fourhourworkweek.com/blog/2009/04/24/on-the-
short...](http://www.fourhourworkweek.com/blog/2009/04/24/on-the-shortness-of-
life-an-introduction-to-seneca)

speed-reading bold by Tim Ferriss

